
Show HN: MkDocs Material Boilerplate – Starter Kit - peaceiris
https://github.com/peaceiris/mkdocs-material-boilerplate
======
peaceiris
I released MkDocs Material Boilerplate (Starter Kit)

Deploy documentation to platforms (Netlify, GitHub Pages, GitLab Pages, and
AWS Amplify Console) with Docker, pipenv, and CI/CD

~~~
brianjking
This is nice. However, isn't this just having a boilerplate starter kit for
deploying MkDocs sites to various providers (GitHub Pages, GitLab, AWS
Amplify, etc) using the MkDocs Material template theme built by Squidfunk
([https://github.com/squidfunk/mkdocs-
material](https://github.com/squidfunk/mkdocs-material))?

If so, it would probably be good to add a citation if nothing else to raise
awareness and support for Squidfunks beautiful and well maintained MkDocs
theme [https://squidfunk.github.io/mkdocs-
material/](https://squidfunk.github.io/mkdocs-material/)

Thanks!

~~~
peaceiris
I just forgot to put the link to MkDocs Material.

I fixed at [https://github.com/peaceiris/mkdocs-material-
boilerplate/com...](https://github.com/peaceiris/mkdocs-material-
boilerplate/commit/78a56017a9bc0d83b86e8cdcee6a37e1249b1f88)

Thanks!

